# Fernzugriff SPS



## Franki89 (25 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine SPS (Siemens S7 1200), die nicht in einem Netztwerk eingebunden ist und möchte hier über die Ferne ein Programm aufspielen.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 
[h=1]Teltonika TRB140 4G/LTE Ethernet Gateway. [/h]
Kann ich hiermit über Mobilfunk eine VPN-Verbindung aufbauen und so das Programm ganz einfach überspielen, oder ist dies ohne weiteres nicht möglich?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruß
Franki


----------



## Matze001 (25 September 2020)

Mit dem Gerät habe ich keine Erfahrung, ich setze dafür immer das MBNet Mini LTE ein.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (25 September 2020)

Wenn du eine Gegenstelle (VPN-Server) hast, sollte das möglich sein.
Wie stabil das Ganze läuft steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------

